# Lc. Sagarik Wax "Fragrant Sky"



## Ayreon (Jun 5, 2009)

My favourite cattleya hybrid.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 5, 2009)

WOW!!! This is so cool!!!! Great colour!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2009)

impressive shot of the blooms!!! any idea of the parentage? Jean


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 5, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> impressive shot of the blooms!!! any idea of the parentage? Jean



Thanks! No, I'm afraid I don't.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 5, 2009)

Pretty! I have Lc. Sagarik Wax 'Silk Ball'- I've yet to bloom it, however.


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice! Any fragrance on this one?


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 5, 2009)

mkline3 said:


> Nice! Any fragrance on this one?



Do you think they would name it "Fragrant Sky" if it didn't have any fragrance? :rollhappy:


----------



## nikv (Jun 5, 2009)

It's wonderful!

According to the RHS, this one is now known as Cattlianthe Sagarik Wax. It was registered in 1979 by Chaiyapoom. It's parentage is Cattleya Summerland Girl crossed with Cattlianthe Chocolate Drop. 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks Nik.
I went back to the source then !

(*Cattleya Summerland Girl* (= C. tigrina X C. Grandee (= C. Piltdown (= C. Eximia (= warneri X *L. purpurata*) X C. Octave Doin (= dowiana X mendelii)) X trianae)

X *Cattleya Chocolate Drop* (= C.guttata X C. aurantiaca))

Jean

to be correct :-( every parent originating through the L. purp. should be an LC!!


----------



## Paul (Jun 5, 2009)

very cool colors!!


----------



## Hera (Jun 5, 2009)

oooooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toddybear (Jun 5, 2009)

Beautiful lighting on a stunning plant!


----------



## Hien (Jun 5, 2009)

Ayreon said:


> Do you think they would name it "Fragrant Sky" if it didn't have any fragrance? :rollhappy:



Beautiful photo & flowers.
What does the sky smell like? I can never get close to it.
No matter how hard I try, the horizon keeps moving further away as I try to approach it.:sob:
The only thing that I could think of is perhaps the sky smells like the clothes in the baggage after a plane trip, yes?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2009)

But it should be called Fragrant Sky on Fire!


----------



## fogasick (Dec 17, 2010)

Copyright 2010 © VNGames. Powered by *Jogos Online*, *Free Games Online*, *Scary Maze Game*, jogos de meninas jogos online


----------



## etex (Dec 17, 2010)

Lovely blooms!! And big ignore to above spam.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 17, 2010)

wow!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice! Very colourful.


----------



## Ayreon (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmm.. how did this old thread come to live again? 
Well, the plant is still alive and thanks for all the nice words.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 17, 2010)

fogasick... that sounds like more spam.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 17, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> thanks Nik.
> I went back to the source then !
> 
> (*Cattleya Summerland Girl* (= C. tigrina X C. Grandee (= C. Piltdown (= C. Eximia (= warneri X *L. purpurata*) X C. Octave Doin (= dowiana X mendelii)) X trianae)
> ...



Is L. purparata still a L.? I thought it was now a Cattleya...

??????????


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 18, 2010)

Erythrone said:


> Is* L. purparata *still a L.? I thought it was now a Cattleya...
> 
> ??????????



I do not want to restart a (imo senseless) discussion here; but I had a look at my purpuratas recently: they have grown a bit but for the rest they did not change their aspect ; wanting to say: they stay my *Laelias*, as they have been for years, and they are not going to have their tags changed !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> I do not want to restart a (imo senseless) discussion here; but I had a look at my purpuratas recently: they have grown a bit but for the rest they did not change their aspect ; wanting to say: they stay my *Laelias*, as they have been for years, and they are not going to have their tags changed !!!! Jean



Yeah, they'll probably be changed back someday, anyway.


----------

